# Apple killed Adam(uber) and Eve(lyft)



## Driver1 (May 8, 2015)

is apple sleeping or just taking a nap (observing) in ridesharing business?

Apple has all the infrastructure needed to set up a ridesharing business, first, they have the users (tons of them), second, they have apple pay as their payment processor, third, they have their own map and fourth, they have fingerprint authentication. im sure im forgetting more here, but it is in no denial that they can handle the business very well compared to uber and the rest. instead of 20-30% cut from these ridesharing players, apple will level the playing field, 5-10% this is my guestimate, because we all know that only the pax are the only ones happy on this ridesharing business, we also know that in business there is supply and demand, for which the supply are the drivers and the demand are the passenger, if its not working out for the drivers then this will be doom in a short period of time,

no supply + more demand = fail,

one thing about how apple can be a unique player here is their fingerprint authentication this will prevent "ghost riding" meaning the user should be identified using fingerprint, if its not the user then no ride. ghost riding can be scary, pax hop to your car tells you where to go, as a driver, if you do not know where to go and just following what passenger will tell you is very dangerous, it could also be a "drug run" or it could be anything. and most importantly if the account holder was not the pax, the insurance will not cover it.

the potential of a ridesharing business are limitless, it could be a delivery service for their product like iphone, ipad, iwatch and so on. 
I see uber as a Napster, that did not follow the rules and later crushed, but *steve jobs* did not sleep on it he made the itunes.
I hope* tim cook* is "cooking the best meal" that one can ever imagine with all the ingredients in hand.

thoughts...


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Its simple, for whatever reason, and Im sure its a good one, they are not interested.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

the brand could be too easily damaged


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Too much risk...


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Driver1 said:


> is apple sleeping or just taking a nap (observing) in ridesharing business?
> 
> Apple has all the infrastructure needed to set up a ridesharing business, first, they have the users (tons of them), second, they have apple pay as their payment processor, third, they have their own map and fourth, they have fingerprint authentication. im sure im forgetting more here, but it is in no denial that they can handle the business very well compared to uber and the rest. instead of 20-30% cut from these ridesharing players, apple will level the playing field, 5-10% this is my guestimate, because we all know that only the pax are the only ones happy on this ridesharing business, we also know that in business there is supply and demand, for which the supply are the drivers and the demand are the passenger, if its not working out for the drivers then this will be doom in a short period of time,
> 
> ...


Apple invented iPhone
Assle invented Uber


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

the future of Uber depends on skirting around regulations
doubt Apple wants to get into the business of putting drivers on streets for hire with personal insurance


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> the future of Uber depends on skirting around regulations
> doubt Apple wants to get into the business of putting drivers on streets for hire with personal insurance


Apple may just be waiting till the laws on selfdriving cars are solidified. They would then have no need of drivers or skirting regulations.

http://www.idigitaltimes.com/apple-...ehicle-ios-android-companies-look-make-414791

Apple is very good at bringing out the right product, at the right time.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Driver1 said:


> is apple sleeping or just taking a nap (observing) in ridesharing business?
> 
> Apple has all the infrastructure needed to set up a ridesharing business, first, they have the users (tons of them), second, they have apple pay as their payment processor, third, they have their own map and fourth, they have fingerprint authentication. im sure im forgetting more here, but it is in no denial that they can handle the business very well compared to uber and the rest. instead of 20-30% cut from these ridesharing players, apple will level the playing field, 5-10% this is my guestimate, because we all know that only the pax are the only ones happy on this ridesharing business, we also know that in business there is supply and demand, for which the supply are the drivers and the demand are the passenger, if its not working out for the drivers then this will be doom in a short period of time,
> 
> ...


Another good use of the fingerprint identification is making sure the driver is the same person authorized to drive the vehicle.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

observer said:


> Apple is very good at bringing out the right product, at the right time.


i know google is making progress and putting their autodrive cars on public roadways but......fully autonomous cars are still a long way off
and using them as taxi cabs is even way longer off

if apple does wait until this time, they still will have the added expense of buying cars,insurance, and maintenance
but nowadays apple waits until somebody else does stuff, then they simply put a new name on it and try to do it better
no more innovation from Apple.........


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> i know google is making progress and putting their autodrive cars on public roadways but......fully autonomous cars are still a long way off
> and using them as taxi cabs is even way longer off
> 
> if apple does wait until this time, they still will have the added expense of buying cars,insurance, and maintenance
> ...


Just like Uber did with its TNC, not a taxi model.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I would rather google as they are a tech company, apple is a design company that makes some tech applications only for their platform.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Nissan is also getting into the market,

http://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-...an-beat-google-and-uber-to-self-driving-taxis


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Haha. Apple has the navigation? Apple Maps are slightly worse than smoke signals.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> i know google is making progress and putting their autodrive cars on public roadways but......fully autonomous cars are still a long way off
> and using them as taxi cabs is even way longer off
> 
> if apple does wait until this time, they still will have the added expense of buying cars,insurance, and maintenance
> ...


Had a State Govt Transport Minister on board today. Talked Uber and driverless cars. He said ALL states were pro-driverless cars, the issues about liability had been sorted by Google satisfactorily, and various cities and states were keen for trials to begin there.

Australia may be a small fish as far as market size is concerned, but its policy makers are rolling out the red carpet for them.


----------



## kwamep (Apr 23, 2015)

Saw this yesterday: http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/blog/2015/05/uber-technologies-self-driving-car-photo.html


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Once regulations will be ironed out, Apple will acquire one of the ridesharing companies.


----------



## molly545 (May 22, 2015)

I like Aple, but i don't use this kind of technology


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Apple has about 41% of smartphone marketshare...


----------



## DougB (Apr 8, 2015)

Interesting idea. Don't forget Apple owns iPay and probably gets a huge discount on money they float through the banks and credit card processors.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/busin...2-11e4-bcc4-e8141e5eb0c9_story.html?tid=sm_tw


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

UberRey said:


> Haha. Apple has the navigation? Apple Maps are slightly worse than smoke signals.


I disagree 
I have yet to have Apple maps fail me to where I have to use Apple maps and.have been using it since they did away with Google maps


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

I don't trust anyone using Apple Maps.

http://gizmodo.com/5917925/apples-new-maps-app-wants-you-to-drive-off-a-bridge


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Haha. Apple has the navigation? Apple Maps are slightly worse than smoke signals.


POST # 13/UberRey: HERE'S a Smoke
Signal that's Hard to
MISREAD! How'dya like #23 of 19,000 ?

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Hi Ho ! Rey to Go!
Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Had no idea that this was a measured metric. Raquel is way cuter than I.


----------

